

Why Let Users Create Passwords At All? - bluedevil2k
https://nxtpass.com/blog.html

======
mooism2
I have two computers I use on a regular basis, and I don't want to be
condemned to having to do the one-time-password dance when I log in to your
site from the second PC.

It's true that I'm a geek, but my girlfriend isn't (she's a gamer), yet she
also has two computers she uses regularly. And she keeps threatening to get
herself an ipad.

For that matter, my dad has a PC and an ipad at home (and he's neither geek
nor gamer), and I think this sort of authentication system would irritate him
into using a different site instead.

------
headShrinker
My solution to this password issue is illustrated here:
<https://www.nucleusdevelopment.com/_account> This is my new account login.
(still in alpha testing, no live)

You can login with your password or just your username then click no-password
login, an email is sent to your inbox, click the link, and your logged in.

------
mtogo
Seems like if you want the users to not have to remember/be responsible for
passwords this way is a bit far fetched. Why not just OAuth or OpenID?
Everyone remembers their Facebook/Google/Twitter credentials anyway.

~~~
bluedevil2k
If someone gets their Facebook password, your system is at risk as well. You
trust someone not to use the same e-mail & password on Facebook that they use
on every other site?

------
dethstarr
Not really digging this system. Seems counter-intuitive.

